# ABC123 Lawn Journal 2022



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ive been a bit inactive here for a while, sold my old my home in Minnesota in zone 4a and now in Iowa, zone 5a.

Cant wait to do this all over again, but this time I have almost two acres. 

Had 15T of dirt delivered, fixed some grading and removed all of the landscaping and bushes.

2022 should be great. Going to do another monostand, I have 25lb of Beyond KBG and ill be planting and re grading the bottom right of the first picture and hopefully do most of the triangle north of the house in the fall.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@ABC123, nice to see you back journaling again and settling in the new house. Looks like you have a fun new project in front of you and I wish you the best down there.

Not going to mention your old lawn, other than I miss driving by it looking all pristine like you had it, let's just leave it at that.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

@MNLawnGuy1980 Thank you! That lawn was so perfect that its going to be hard to re-create it, but ill try my best. Going to use a different cultivar this time around so I cant wait to see how it performs.

Ill be looking for a deal on a triplex and a stand on sprayer this winter/spring. Cant wait for the season to begin.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Looking forward to following your progress. Congrats on the new place! Which side of the state are you on? Closer to me?


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> Ill be looking for a deal on a triplex and a stand on sprayer this winter/spring. Cant wait for the season to begin.


Ha, you probably should have left that diy sprayer with me then, just throwing it out there!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Looking forward to following your progress. Congrats on the new place! Which side of the state are you on? Closer to me?


Thanks Pete!! I'm north central slightly closer now, only a 4.5 hour drive. Haha.



MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Ha, you probably should have left that diy sprayer with me then, just throwing it out there!


Honestly if I find a decent ride on sprayer you can have it, I'm up in the area every few months.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Just purchased a 2653a going to pick it up on Saturday from a golf course. Is winter over yet?


----------



## Zip-a-Dee-Zee (Apr 9, 2020)

Congrats. Can't wait to see the new machine.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

100lbs Bewitched KBG and 25lbs Beyond Kbg

Ill have two different monostand's just to see how they perform.

Planning on planting the Beyond this spring and the Bewitched this fall, doing so will be allowing me to figure out an irrigation plan for the larger area. Ive been looking at getting a shallow well installed that can hopefully supply 40+GPM, with enough flow I could use one of those larger traveling sprinklers.

After the snow melts ill be aerating and dragging the cores on most of the property trying to get it leveler.

The front area in Purple ill seed this spring with the Beyond KBG and setup some type of temporary irrigation on it.

The side area in green will be done this fall with Bewitch.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Sweet. Looking forward to your progress. Love me some bewitched.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Sweet. Looking forward to your progress. Love me some bewitched.


Of course! Heres my old house. Bewitched monostand.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

This is going to be an awesome follow this season! Lots of work and experimenting. Seeing your plans definitely gives me the itch to get the season started.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

It's nice to see someone from the area blogging about their lawn. What part of Iowa are you in, and how are you sourcing your cultivars?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> It's nice to see someone from the area blogging about their lawn. What part of Iowa are you in, and how are you sourcing your cultivars?


Im in mason city, bought them through seed superstore.

I hope to be more active on youtube this time around.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I'm just up the road from you in Algona.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Been busy cutting up bushes and trees so far, we have about 5 more to cut down, hate to do it but all are beyond its lifespan.

Should have my triplex in a week so I'm excited for that as well.

https://youtube.com/shorts/nTBfccWjYhY?feature=share


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> hate to do it but all are beyond its lifespan.


It happens. I am dealing with the same thing.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

-

Got my soil test back from RX Soil. They use waypoint labs.

Very surprised on the soil test results.

Phosphorus and sulfur are low.

There recommending:

Sulfur - 5lbs of sulfur per/k the safe max Rate is 10lb/k a year. Ill most likely apply it 3 times at 3lb/K for 9lb total.

Phosphorus - Ill be using Triple Super Phosphate (TSP) 0-46-0 The rate they called for is 3.46lb/k for the year split up in two applications. Ill most likely do 3 applications of 2lb/tsp/k for the max yearly rate of 6lb/k 

Nitrogen- Ill apply it foliar as its actively growing as I dont have a sprinkler setup yet. Waiting on the county to approve a well.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cliff notes-

soil looks good.

~300lbs TSP per application x3

~240lbs sulfur per application x3

~3lb N/k


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

:thumbup: looking forward to following this along


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

This will be the main area to work on first as the other area is getting a wider driveway.

Tentative sprinkler layout of Rain Bird 8005's with ~30gpm each.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/rain-bird-8005-stainless-steel-rotor-with-seal-a-matic-5-in-8005-ss-n

Would need 8 heads that would operate on 8 zones.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

ABC123 said:


> Ill most likely do 3 applications of 2lb/tsp/k for the max yearly rate of 6lb/k


Is that max yearly rate for lbs of tsp or lbs of P? Also is that the law in your area or the rate that is considered safe for the grass? I'm curious because I put down 5 lbs/k of P last year, and the grass seemed fine.

Lately I've been hearing that it takes extremely low levels of P (less than ~10 ppm) before there is visible effect on turf. I wonder if the labs are recommending more than is needed.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

It seems in our area pH is higher than most of the country. Mills Fleet Farm has elemntal sulfur at a great price.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

RainBird 8005's… that is some serious nice piece of kit!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

bf7 said:


> Is that max yearly rate for lbs of tsp or lbs of P? Also is that the law in your area or the rate that is considered safe for the grass? I'm curious because I put down 5 lbs/k of P last year, and the grass seemed fine.
> 
> Lately I've been hearing that it takes extremely low levels of P (less than ~10 ppm) before there is visible effect on turf. I wonder if the labs are recommending more than is needed.


Labs want to show you what is measured to be optimal.

But I totally agree that more can be applied, but also totally agree about sustainable level of nutrients, 99.8% of the soil test I see on here can definitely still grow a fantastic stand of grass with only some N.

This pdf mentions yearly phosphorus at 5lb/k of P for high maintenance, but it also says for sandy soils. Mines definitely clay/silt with a cec of 17 so I dont want to put down a lot as its not needed and a waste of product.

I also dont buy into all the fancy fertilizer hype besides Milorganite. Looking at my soil test I could take the easy way out and use Milorganite all year for the N,P and sulfur as thats exactly what my soil needs. But I enjoy the scientific approach of using foliar N and having consistent growth habits.

https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/mitgc/article/197293.pdf


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:



> It seems in our area pH is higher than most of the country. Mills Fleet Farm has elemntal sulfur at a great price.


My last lawn had a PH of 8.1 in Minnesota High CA and sandy soil, still grew a picture perfect monostand regardless of the soil PH. :thumbup:


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Found this from following @MNLawnGuy1980 can't wait to see the process.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> My last lawn had a PH of 8.1 in Minnesota High CA and sandy soil, still grew a picture perfect monostand regardless of the soil PH. :thumbup:


Yes you can, but some elements are less effective in high pH soils and therefore you need to aply more. Iron comes to mind. I see little effect from iron supplimentation. I am making ammendments to pH now to decrease the ammounts of such elements in the future.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Moved in Late november last year. Didn't realize how much triv I had till it greened up. This should be fun.

Not sure what I'm going to do yet, I could nuke the infected areas but i have a easy 30k+ sq ft of it 😂. Lots of patches are in huge circles or squares.

I'll take more pictures of the other part of the lawn tomorrow. It's a nightmare.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anybody jealous of all this triv? 😂


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Nothing wrong with a poa fairway haha it will still mow low


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

livt0ride said:


> Nothing wrong with a poa fairway haha it will still mow low


😂 cut it at 1.3in, the prostripe was clumping too much at 1in.

Never seen triv this bad before tbh


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Need to get it down to .3 in haha. Cut those seed heads off.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

livt0ride said:


> Need to get it down to .3 in haha. Cut those seed heads off.


Well see how it goes, might have to try a few ideas that I have. Should be getting my triplex from storage this weekend, it can cut down to 3/8.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Got the 2653a today. Works well, just needs the parking brake fixed, looks like the pads are completely gone.

Tested it at the 3/8 HOC and it cut great.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

cannot wait to see this being used this season! I've always told my wife that if we ever move to a larger property something like this will be included in the budget :lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ReelWILawn said:


> cannot wait to see this being used this season! I've always told my wife that if we ever move to a larger property something like this will be included in the budget :lol:


Got a fantastic deal on it from a golf course south of fort dodge. I wanted one of these 8 years ago, but settled on a zero turn.

But you have a 220sl, that reel is still one of my favorites to use. I have some bentgrass seed that i hope to use next year for a green.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

So cool. Can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Had an interesting day yesterday and today, mowed at 1.3in. Got stuck in the lawn with the 2653a even though its 3wd, had to winch it out. The top 2-6in is soaked and above field capacity and below that its relatively dry. Hopefully some penterra and dawn will help move some of this water down.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

On the plus side, it stripes really good


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ReelWILawn said:


> On the plus side, it stripes really good


Totally, its the first mow with the triplex and im super happy with it.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

:lol:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowed today at 1.3in Had the overheat coolant light come on. might just be a faulty temp sensor, well see. Didnt have any coolant bubbles and pressured just fine.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Check the radiator cap. If in doubt, replace it. The 2500b had the same issue until I replaced it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Check the radiator cap. If in doubt, replace it. The 2500b had the same issue until I replaced it.


Totally will, after I turned it off when the light came on it bubbled through the overflow. Never did that before, just not sure why it did that. I mowed again later in the day for about 30min and it didnt turn on. Just must be a finicky mower sometimes?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

New coolant cap fixed it. Thanks Pete.

Backlapped the 2653A today.

Mowed at 1.3in. This no mix bothers me but it still stripes well.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

waiting to get an irrigation well installed. if it doesnt happen this fall id be doing a spring reno or next fall. Love me some monostand again. @Pete1313 is by far the monostand master here. #lifegoals.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> waiting to get an irrigation well installed. if it doesnt happen this fall id be doing a spring reno or next fall. Love me some monostand again. @Pete1313 is by far the monostand master here. #lifegoals.


He definitely is one of the masters of the monostand on here. Haven't seen any pictures of his lawn this year. Makes me sad


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I've mowed his lawn in person. I'd love to make the trip again, bewitched is by far the most beautiful bluegrass to take care of.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@ABC123 make the trip, stay awhile.. now that you have triplex experience, you can mow it whenever you want!

@SNOWBOB11, sorry bud. I have been crazy busy this spring. Took on the role of an 11u travel baseball head coach. Between baseball, lawn and work, sleep/relax time does not exist! I will post some pics in the what did you do to your lawn thread soon or maybe start a simple picture and spreadsheet lawn journal.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> @ABC123 make the trip, stay awhile.. now that you have triplex experience, you can mow it whenever you want!
> 
> @SNOWBOB11, sorry bud. I have been crazy busy this spring. Took on the role of an 11u travel baseball head coach. Between baseball, lawn and work, sleep/relax time does not exist! I will post some pics in the what did you do to your lawn thread soon or maybe start a simple picture and spreadsheet lawn journal.


Good for you pete. Look forward to those pics


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Found a few big rocks and 2 10in long bolts. Bent the hell outa the bolts but they didnt do very much damage at all. It seems like the hydro powered cutting units limit the damage rather well as they stop spinning when bound.

Really wish these cutting units were easier to set as the reel moves to the bedknife on these, not like a walk behind where the bedknife lifts up to the reel. A hammer on the adjusters with a socket has been the only thing ive found to adjust it as the bottom nut is a pain to get a wrench on. Maybe i can cut a dedicated wrench in half.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Triplex is a dream to mow with.

Almost got the sprayer complete, my friend did most of it all so I can't take any credit 😂


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Cool setup. That will be nice for apps


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sprayed for the first time today. Wow it's amazing. 3 triplex stripes wide.

Applied specticide at 1oz/k.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@ABC123 I read that as Specticle at 1oz/k and almost had a heart attack. Went back and read labels before reading your post again. I feel better now after reading again and realizing you said spectracide. Sweet sprayer setup. Did you get to test out the boom's spring-loaded action on some trees?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

only have one tree in the yard now, cut down 7 and 4 evergreen bushes. Hopefully I dont have to test out the spring loaded action. with the ztr is really easy to judge the movement and around some obstacles.

No worries about rates with me, I read a lot before applying just to make sure. Never over applied anything so far.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Getting a bit of stress from the spectracide app, but i knew that was going to happen. Applied some N at .7lb/k and will be doing a foliar N app at .15lb/k here soon. Its just a junk Nomix for now so im not that insane with it yet. Going to be pushing the mono reno till fall of 2023, got a lot of regrading to do.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ordered a gas powered high pressure pump and 300ft of 2in hose, I'll be using a large impact sprinkler and see how decent it does. Should be able to pump 25-35gpm through it and cover about a 125ft circle.

Dnr says I can pull out up to 25,000 gallons a day. So I'm excited for that.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do they require a meter? 25k will cover an acre at 1in of irrigation.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

g-man said:


> Do they require a meter? 25k will cover an acre at 1in of irrigation.


Nah just the honor system, I can get a permit over that amount. But that's a lot of water. I'd probably space the irrigation out over 2-3 days.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

That's pretty sweet. Wish I could get water like that.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

.

Here is the NoMix, it's doing decent without irrigation.

Cut at 1.3in with the 2653A


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Check the radiator cap. If in doubt, replace it. The 2500b had the same issue until I replaced it.


It started overheating again, going to try pressure testing it. Might be a faulty sensor too from the research I've done. Thoughts?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Broke a hydro yesterday. Wasn't too bad to get fix, Napa had to replace just one of the fittings. But damn hydro fluid is expensive.


----------



## ReelWILawn (Aug 29, 2021)

o no! Did a line get snagged on something or just a fitting let go? Sounds like you're back up and running though.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

ReelWILawn said:


> o no! Did a line get snagged on something or just a fitting let go? Sounds like you're back up and running though.


It was the line for the front lift cylinder. Cracked on the inside of the 90* bend. Nothing around here to snag on, just flexing over time is my guess.


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hopefully the grass doesnt die  ... I've seen it happen a few times with hydro oil


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

bencrabtree27 said:


> Hopefully the grass doesnt die  ... I've seen it happen a few times with hydro oil


Yeah it's hella dead. Might take 3-4 months to flush the toxicity out of the soil.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> bencrabtree27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully the grass doesnt die  ... I've seen it happen a few times with hydro oil
> ...


That sucks! I know some GCs use bio-hydraulic fluid. I don't believe it will kill the grass, but not 100% sure.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Mowers down again, believe the mow solenoid wore out. Hope it's not the valve as that's like 1k new and the solenoid is $200. Took about 2hours of elbow grease and atf to free it up.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cleaned the rust off the solenoid and shaft with some atf and put it back together. Works great so far. Also regreased the hydro/reel bearings. Looked like milky grease inside.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Update: Going to overseed with a ryegrass this spring. Got a bit of leveling to do still, working on building a shed and purchasing a compact tractor.


----------

